# M. Brown discusses Kimbo Slice's bout w/ pneumonia, relationship & favorite memories



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

*M. Brown discusses Kimbo Slice's bout w/ pneumonia, relationship & favorite memories*

Heartfelt good bye to Kimbo. It's always the little moments that stand out the most. 



> Former WEC champion Mike Brown knew Kimbo Slice better than most. As a competitor, he trained alongside and befriended the YouTube star-turned-MMA fighter. As a coach, he was tabbed to train him when Slice decided to resume his career in the Bellator cage.
> 
> In this interview from The Luke Thomas Show on SiriusXM, Brown speaks candidly about Slice, revealing the heavyweight star had signs of serious illness prior to his untimely demise. Brown also opens up about the Kimbo he knew, how he'll remember him and more.
> 
> ...


----------

